

Golang pathfinding - lessons learned - humanfromearth
http://blog.hiresasha.net/go-pathfinding/

======
Jasitis
Recommendation Engines: I am integrating recommendation engines to google
spreadsheets ,any pointers?

[http://www.quora.com/Recommendation-Engines/I-am-
integrating...](http://www.quora.com/Recommendation-Engines/I-am-integrating-
recommendation-engines-to-google-spreadsheets-any-
pointers?q=Recommendation+Engines%3A+I+am+integrating+recommendation+engines++to+google+spreadsheets+%2Cany+pointers%3F)

    
    
       1. It ll have n+1 sheets ..
       2. Like a 3d periodic table for methods
       3. every step begins with a new row every block of which in a diff column will contain a symbol/operator/number etc.
       4. first n sheets will contain n methods to solve problem x,with n*m(i) error functions .[m(i) number of steps in ith)
       5. n sheets will be connected semantically and contextually optimized
       6. combinations of steps.
       7. on n+1 th sheet user feeds his problem ,
       8. If the context is matched,he is asked to feed his method steps to
          solve the problem on the RHS of the n+1 th sheet he gets validity/proof
          of his steps and recommended steps for optimized error in terms of
          contextual tolerance
       9. #example spreadsheet
          https://spreadsheets.google.com/...
          assume that recommender is added to this sheet's back-end
          Look at this sheet
          now if i want to make a new sheet to strategize  say my academics
          and start feeding parameters to this new  sheet
          [switch to listview of spreadsheet]
          when i click a drop down in list view i ll see the recommended data formula to feed with it's row*column location.
      10. I find it related to structured prediction
      11. #use case
      12. think of toy design or drug formulation companies.
          ##They have vast unorganized history{across past aand organization} of methododologies and results ##
          which can be converted to methodbase ,
          just as documents s are converted to knowledge base using machine learning semantics .
          this method-base is comparable to the old sheets on the example spreadsheet i messaged you earlier......
          The
          charles sheet on the spreadhseet was comparable to GUI of the product
          where the drug formulator /toy designer feeds his objective and blocks
          of procedure( steps of solution ,methods, images etc }
          this gets compared with what is recorded on old sheets[method-base]
          and
          on the RHS of Charles sheet recommended steps /methods appear such that
          noise/signal ,learning curve,resource stress ,risk and error count is
          mitgiated .
    
    
    

\--

jasitis@gmail.com

